# Event ID: 51 -NF68i- An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk0\D during a pag



## dkg_

An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.

This has been bothering me for ages now, I don't see any problems like crashes but the errors are quite frequent.
At first I thought it must be a bad hard drive but I got a new 1 to test it and that too comes up with:
An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk2\D during a paging operation.
I run them through SATA(no raid) on my nvidia nforce 680i motherboard which has the newest BIOS and I've tried to disable the NCQ, reformat HD and hard drive diagnostic tools (both pass).
Normally i see the warning a few times a day on their own, but this morning i left my pc on downloading and the warning came up once every hour almost to the second.

I also have a USB hard drive which doesn't come up with any of these errors so maybe it's a faulty motherboard?

I've had the first hard drive for over a year without any problems but I have so much unbacked up data, about 400gb and want to know what someone else thinks of the risk of losing it.

-----------------
Explanation 
An input/output (I/O) request to a memory-mapped file failed and the operation was retried.

User Action 
If these events are logged regularly on a primary system drive, replace the device. Otherwise, no user action is required.

0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b6 00 ..h...¶.
0008: 00 00 00 00 33 00 04 80 ....3..€
0010: 2d 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 -.......
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 be ed 68 17 00 00 00 .¾íh....
0028: 01 90 19 00 00 00 00 00 .�......
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 84 02 00 00 00 @..„....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 40 03 20 40 . [email protected] @
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 d8 77 16 87 ....Øw.‡
0058: 00 00 00 00 88 15 17 87 ....ˆ..‡
0060: 00 00 00 00 df 76 b4 0b ....ßv´.
0068: 28 00 0b b4 76 df 00 00 (..´vß..
0070: 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0a p.......
0080: 00 00 00 00 04 02 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........


----------



## Houndog777

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/244780/en-us


----------



## wiseleo

The risk is obvious. Back it up. Drives are cheaper than data recovery. 

As far as why this is happening, you may potentially have a power supply issue. Try it with a different SATA controller.


----------



## Deleted090308

That's a timeout when the system tries to access the HDD - related to the SATA controller or its driver.
I assume you have looked for updated drivers: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

See if there is an IRQ conflict involving the SATA contoller (Start > programs > accessories > system tools > system information > hardware resources > conflicts/sharing).


----------



## dkg_

Hi, thank you so much for replys.
I'm not sure what I should be looking for there eneles.
Here's a screen shot of it perhaps you can spot any problems.
http://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=82733450qw8.jpg
Many thanks


----------



## Deleted090308

The SATA shares IRQs with the USB controller.
What USB devices do you have connected?
If you have external HDDs and/or USB flash sticks - try with them disconnected.

Make sure "Plug and play" is enabled in BIOS.

Please post the *system specifications*.


----------



## dkg_

First of all I just realized after installing my new 500gb hard drive the error changed to \Device\Harddisk2\D always instead of \Device\Harddisk1\D
(1 changed to 2)
I use a Samsung 250g as main, seagate 500gb 2nd and 250gb portable us, I'm not sure how to check but it looks like this warning is about the portable HD since it changed and Harddisk1\D now has no errors.
I'm pretty sure it comes up with the error if it's unplugged or not though.
And I'm not 100% sure but i thought this error came up long before i even got the portable HD.

I'm really sorry I wasn't more clear about this.

Also to answer your questions plug and play i believe is on auto and usb = keyboard and mouse only.
And sometimes hard drive.

Many thanks again for your time.


----------



## dkg_

Also i get warning when i remove portable hard drive usb saying:
"The system failed to flush data to the transaction log. Corruption may occur."

I've always thought that this wasn't really a problem, no idea though really. 

Sorry.. I don't make this easy for you..


----------



## dkg_

well i can confirm it was the portable hard drive as there's been no errors since i unplugged it last week.
Do you think it isn't a fault in the hardware?


----------



## Deleted090308

You have an nVidia motherboard. They're HDD controllers/drivers are known to be bad.
Try using the portable USB HDD connected to a PCI expansion card for USB2.


----------



## TeMpTeK

*DO NOT INSTALL EVGA Nforce 680i SLI Driver version 15.46*

The trouble for me began when I upgraded to these drivers and immediately experienced frequent system slowdowns and freezes. I ran every hardware test under the sun, all came back ok... Avira antivirus scans were all clean. Hard Disks were all tested fine as well. The only sign of trouble was found in the event viewer which reported 
*"An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation". *The timestamp for this error allways coincided with the system freezes.

Other forums all suggested a possible bad drive yada yada.. So I bought a new WD 1 terabit hard drive 2 days ago and reinstalled Xp pro SP3 but this time I installed the 680i motherboard drivers from the original CD that came with the board... Everything was fine, system ran beautifully for 2 days.Event viewer reported no Disk errors.. UNTIL I Made a second attempt to reinstall the Latest 680i version 15.46 drivers. I purposely unchecked the bus and the Disk controller options and opted to only install the ethernet drivers and BOOM!!! first restart Failed Immediately. XP crashed on the splash screen, the screen turned black and I could not get back to the desktop. Safemode fails as well... I can get to the windows welcome screen but the mouse and keyboard are completely unresponsive.

TAKE II- I Re-formated and reinstalled XP again.. This time I Installed the 15.46 driver package from the getgo thinking that maybe upgrading from a previous version was causing the problem... Nope.. The system immediately had a freeze up not even 10 minutes later and sure enough the disk error in the event viewer was there..Thank God I didnt waste my time with win xp updates...or any data transfers.. I am now going to reformat and reinstall xp and stay clear away from this driver package and stick solely to the driers that came with the disk.

I dont have a Fix for you other than to STAY AWAY From these drivers. I called Nvidia yesterday and their tech support was clueless to any trouble with these drivers...They offered NO Help other than .. "Its Probably your Hard drive".. Well two seperate drives cant both have the same exact error.. the only common denominator are those drivers.
This is the first and last EVGA board I ever Buy..


----------



## raj2007

I'm facing the same problem in XP. Bought a new HDD but of no use. My system freezes a lot during file copying, sometimes while booting & mostly during idle(while downloading). I have an Intel MB with Geforce card. Is the latest driver of the nvidia the culprit? Anyone got a solution to it? Please do reply


----------



## raptor_pa

This could also be a memory issue, run memtest86 and see if the ram comes up faulty


----------



## TeMpTeK

I tested with Memtest86 and it Passed I also tested the hard drives with Spinrite 6.0 and that Passed too.. The drivers are the culprit for sure.. Been running fresh install of xp since my last post without the 15.46 nvidia drivers and shes running beautifully no incidents whatsoever. Just finished COD Modern Warfare 2 without a hitch.
The worst part about the 15.46 drivers is that you cant repair.. Safemode fails even acronis boot repair failed. In every case I had to format and reinstall XP.. Major Fail for Nvidia..


----------



## raj2007

@TeMpTek
I faced this problem after a fresh install of XP even before installing nvidia drivers


----------



## TeMpTeK

Did u test to make sure its not a hardware problem?


----------



## raj2007

I did all the tests,everything got through.Only a small percentage of peoples face these issues, that's why we are not able to get a permanent solution for it.

My motherboard - Intel 915GAG


----------



## TeMpTeK

Raj..this thread is for the nforce 680i motherboard. Try starting a new thread for your board


----------



## raj2007

Hi temptek,
I know that this thread is for nforce. But this kind of problem exists in all the systems that has Intel chipset.My point is that somehow we got to find a solution for it. Am i right?


----------

